# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire x3200



## mytonpadi (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi, I recently bought an Acer Aspire x3200,OS Vista 32-bit. It's a mini-desktop.I want to downgrade it to XP SP3 but I am worried to because I'm having a hard time finding what drivers to install and where to download them since I cannot find this product on their website. Please help!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

they don't appear to have any drivers for xp
http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/desktop/aspire_x3200.html#driver


----------



## mytonpadi (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

How's this one here? http://www.acerpanam.com/flex/acer/...x=1&796e-selectedIndex=1&ae20-selectedIndex=1


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

Hi Mytonpadi,
Acer does not have them on thier site or anywhere else. But we can still try to find what you may need. Can you run EVEREST under my signature and Post the report to the thread. This will tell me what hardware you have so I can search for the drivers.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mytonpadi (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

Okay, there it is. I hope you could really help me out.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

Hi,:wave:
I will give it a stab, but I *warn* you I have never done one of these models.
The first thing to do is *Backup* All your personal Data you wish to keep.
Then make sure you have made a *Recovery CD *of your *Vista OS*. You can use it to *revert* back to *Vista* incase we do not get this running on *XP*

Now, you will need to *slipstream* (using Nlite) the *XP CD*, *SP2* (If you do not have an XP SP2) and the *Nvidia Drivers*

*Nlite*:
http://www.nliteos.com/

*Follow* this procedure to make your XP install CD:
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...d-disk-drives-during-windows-xp-installation/


You will need an *XP SP2 *CD (Recommended)
*SP2* (if you need it):
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...BE-3B8E-4F30-8245-9E368D3CDB5A&displaylang=en

*Nvidia Drivers*:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.24.html

Extract this file to a folder. Use NLite to integrate the drivers from the extracted NVIDIA installer. Integrate all the drivers per folder by using the “Multiple Folder” option. Then select the folder. Integrate each folder but do NOT include the FLOPPY driver.

These are additional drivers you may need after you have XP installed Or you may wish to integrate them to your XP cd.

*MS UAA Driver*:
http://www.mediafire.com/?4ben9zlesng
Must be installed before the Audio Driver

*Realtek HD Audio*:
http://www.mediafire.com/?f6yzz0t574j


Once this is done set your *PC* to boot from *CD*. Insert the *CD* and boot the *PC*. 
With any luck *XP* will install with no problems.
Install the *UAA* driver and the *Realtek* driver
Check your *Device Manager *for any errors you may have. *Post* any *errors* you find.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## mytonpadi (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

Hi, the link for the SP2 you gave me is broken. Can I use SP3 instead?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

Hi
I just tested the link. It appears to work for me.
If you want to use SP3 you could, but I know there are issues with sound drivers being installed.
SP2 (another link)
http://www.soft32.com/download_992.html

SP3
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...A8-5E76-401F-BE08-1E1555D4F3D4&displaylang=en
Bill


----------



## mytonpadi (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

Hi, before I do all these can you give me a link on how to backup files?

And, one more thing, does it make a difference when I play games with XP? I am experiencing constant crashes on Vista even on low settings.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

Hi
To backup Personal Files you could burn to CD/DVD. If you have alot of files I would transfer them to a external Harddrive.
As far as making a backup of Vista itself. This may also backup your personal Data if you select that option:
http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/data/7117/documents/Acer eRecovery Management for DT.pdf
This may require many CD's or DVD's

As far as performance you will notice Xp is better and more stable (IMO)
Bill


----------



## mytonpadi (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

Ok. I will do this in a few weeks , I hope you'd still help me out even though it will take m that long to do all this.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

Keep me posted.
Bill


----------



## mark_kn (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*



BCCOMP said:


> Keep me posted.
> Bill


ray: I did exactly what you described and it worked out - perfect. Thank you!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
I am glad it worked out for you!
Thanks,
Bill


----------

